# My Zoo...LOL



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

ok here are some of my pets!!!
ill post the rest tomorrow when i can play with the digi cam, or upload some more pics...
ill start with my kitter cats...










this is Annoyous, she got her name becuase she was/is...ANNOYING!!!
When she was a kitten, she ran up legs!! 
Well one day she ran up my legs when I was getting out of the shower, with a towel on, and we had company over, and I had just walked out the bathroon door.. VERY EMBARRESSING!!










this is Madison, I'll get a better pick of him tomorrow. He's quite the character, he LOVES his thighs rubbed, though, I think he's bi-polar (Im not joking). I think he has a glandular problem, he doesnt eat alot, but is VERY fat!!




















these two are of Mozart..she's werid too, also likes to pounce on my chest when I least expect it, or bit my nose!










this is Swasee, he's led quite the life!! Got stuck between two walls as a kitten, sliced his tummy open on a something, got his tush bit off by a dog, both sides of his lips had to be cut off, becuase this lips were too long and his canine teeth were too long as well. He gets sick every winter, and he has a licking fetish!










here is Orla and Laprand (and their bro Kai-who died when he was a kitten, of cancer)
Orla's has mental issues, and Laprand has no tail-has difficulties going potty sometimes becuase of this.










This is Fluffy G, Orla, Laprand and Kai's mommy, also is Teeka's mom.
She's got the cutest curly hairs in her ears, so does Orla and Teeka.

this is all the cats pics i have...right now, ill post the remaining kitters tomorrow!!


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

ok now on to the goats 










both of them










Sampson










and his bro Oreville, unfortunitly, Orvy has a heart defect, so we dont know how long he'll be with us.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

now my horses

The first few will be of Vaquero, aka Cowboy...or Tubby Wubby!!!
He's a Andy/Draft X





























The next are of Laredo, a yearling Andy/TWH, a half bro to Cowboy.




















The next are of Little Bennette, aka, Babe. My TWH broodmare, mommy to Laredo, and infoal to a full sibling to Laredo.











babe in her younger days






























Babe and Laredo. Babe's had a hard life, Abuse and Neglect, and lately she almost lost her baby and her life, when she was kicked in teh head.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

here is Regalo, I dont own him, however he is the sire to all my babies, he is a Pure Spanish Andy!!!!











Here are my moms horses...



















This is PonPon, hes such a little character!!! He's broke to ride or drive.





























This is Spacie, shes a 13 y/o TB mare, she used to be a race horse, then a broodmare, now shes an expensive lawn mower, I occasionaly rider her...



















This is Santana, we kinda rescued her. I dont know why mom likes her soo much, shes rude, stubbern, and mean-at times, but she does...



















and this is Mirak, my moms AngloArab, his owner basically abandomned him, cause she couldnt emotionally handle two horses. So how, he's get to pig out and relax, one of theses days, ill reschool him in dressage...

k i think thats all the pics im gonna post at the moment...tomorrow ill post the rest of the furry family!!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great pics! Enjoyed all the pics of your zoo! :lol:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

That is quite the zoo! I'm quite envious of all your furry friends.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, that is alot of animals. What kind of animal is PonPon :?:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

PonPon is a Shetland Pony, right? Great pics!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

that was very entertaining to see all those pictures


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

ponpon is a miniture horse...but he thinks theres nothing mini about him, he used to be turned out with regalo that stally, and he would have Regalo on hin knees!!!


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

I looooove your goats. They are so cute. I love their eyes. Do they make good pets?

Katie


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

Katie121478 said:


> I looooove your goats. They are so cute. I love their eyes. Do they make good pets?
> 
> Katie


they make great pets! they dont eat that much, are quite entertaining and are very cuddly


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

Jockette said:


> that was very entertaining to see all those pictures


theres still more to come!! lol


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

ok, here are some more pics of my doggies, still got two more doggies and a fe more cats to go!

here is Coral, shes a carjack, i got her last july, she had parvo before i bought her home, she was in intensive care at the vets for over a week, they honestly didnt think shed make it.
the first pic is her third day at the vets, they had her downstares in isolation, she was everybodies favorit puppy!!










she couldnt stand in these pics..she was too weak










here she is now, all healthy and crazy as ever!!





































these next pics are of Nya, my black lab, she had ocd as a puppy and had major surgry as a young adult. shes 7 now, and has horrible joints, she also has a back deformity, (becuase of this she cant be spayed as she cant physically go on her back), shes a couch potatoe pure and simple now, any physical activity is too painful for her, though she loves to play with her baby sister coral!!





































shes also trained to track, she still loves to play search and rescue games, in her younger days, i had to use her to track a missing kitten...she was very focused and found her after a minute or two!



















this is reba, a golden retriever, shes my moms hunting dog, she has to be kept in a kennel when shes in the house as she doesnt get along with the cats, shes almost 7 years old now, and comes from a line of field trail champions



















and heres Dewfy, hes a cockapoo, my mom found him on the side of the highway years ago, he was obviously abused at one point in this life, and hes really not that bright..hence the name, though we do love him, hes about 12 or 13 now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow you have beautiful fur family. 
Each one is adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

and im not done yet...still two more dogs and three more cats to go!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I've really enjoyed reading about your zoo! I really love horses, I heard that Tennessee Walking Horses are one of the most gentle breeds. Would you agree to this? Shetland ponies are a lot bigger than miniature horses, right? And not so...furry?  Very big cutie. Lots of people keep miniature horses around here, and ironically it's lots of the same people who have goats or sheep, just like you! Baby goats and ewes are the cutest dang things. Keep posting!


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

TWH make great horses!!!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

What a LARGE family you got there :lol: 
They are all soo cute....great pics!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Terrific pictures! Your horses are beautiful and love all the action shots of the other animals.


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

thnx


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW 

Great pics


----------

